# Name Suggestion: Bentley, Walter or Beau?



## ktosh (Jun 1, 2021)

My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?

Bentley
Walter (Walt for short)
Beau


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

All are great names! Do any of them have special meaning to you and your husband? Can you picture yourself screaming each one from across a field or far distance?


----------



## ktosh (Jun 1, 2021)

He tends to lean towards Walter and I’m leaning towards Bentley....we both like Beau but less than the other two I think, but depends on the day! We don’t have any meaning to the names...


Coastal Pup said:


> All are great names! Do any of them have special meaning to you and your husband? Can you picture yourself screaming each one from across a field or far distance?


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Both are still good names! Practice them out at home for a bit and see if you guys like one more than the other. 
I used to pause during the day and picture my future pup laying next to me and I’d try out a few phrases like “good boy, Beckett!” or “are we ready for dinner, Sully?” and after a while I started to like Beckett better than my other options so that’s what I went with LOL


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

The word walk sends my dog into a frenzy.. find a new word for walk since Walt and walk are so close


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL. Personally, I love the name Walter….it’s not your typical retriever name and I do like offbeat. My husband has always to name a dog Bruce. Would you believe we met one not too long ago?


----------



## ktosh (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you all!! Good advice! Yes it’s kind of unique but not sure if I’m sold yet on one! I’ll try calling all the names in the house!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> LOL. Personally, I love the name Walter….it’s not your typical retriever name and I do like offbeat. My husband has always to name a dog Bruce. Would you believe we met one not too long ago?


My daughter's pug's name is Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i like walter!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I like all 3, though I am partial to Walter/Walt. You might do what we did and wait until you meet him to see who he really is. Our guy was 5 names until the day we picked him up and actually drove away with him. Suddenly, I just knew he was Archie!


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

ktosh said:


> My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?
> 
> Bentley
> Walter (Walt for short)
> Beau





ktosh said:


> My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?
> 
> Bentley
> Walter (Walt for short)
> Beau


My 9 month old golden is named 
Beau-Bear😀


----------



## ktosh (Jun 1, 2021)

All my parents three girl dogs ended in “e” sounds (Bailey, Evie, Kylie) so I think that’s why I’d prefer Bentley to match that tradition? Plus I always loved the name Ben. Walter is cute I just don’t know if it’ll work for a little puppy, sounds like we’ll just need to wait maybe...30 days!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Bentley works for me, but I'm a car guy, so...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bentley and Beau are super common. He'll be one of fifty Bentley or Beau goldens at the park or vet's office. 
I'd have to pick Walter out of the three, but it sounds more like a bloodhound sitting on someone's porch!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Would Beau get confused when you say 'no'? Just a thought


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

K9-Design said:


> Bentley and Beau are super common. He'll be one of fifty Bentley or Beau goldens at the park or vet's office.
> I'd have to pick Walter out of the three, but it sounds more like a bloodhound sitting on someone's porch!


No, that's Bubba.....


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

I've had a Bentley and a Beau. Love Both of the names <3


----------



## Jangala (Aug 31, 2020)

ktosh said:


> My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?
> 
> Bentley
> Walter (Walt for short)
> Beau


agree with the Walt/Walk problem, avoid this name or any other that sounds like a command. I love Beau, Bentley.


----------



## spdybug (May 31, 2021)

ktosh said:


> My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?
> 
> Bentley
> Walter (Walt for short)
> Beau


My vote is Beau. Personally, I like non-human names for dogs (or close to non-human) ours have neem Mojo, Potter (after harry potter) Luna and Pippin (after the hobbits). When we get our ext Golden it will be named Merry...that's the hobbit Pippin's best friend. And it works for a male or female!


----------



## DearDarla (Jan 22, 2021)

ktosh said:


> My husband and I need help picking a name for our new dark golden retriever male! We’re getting him soon, and wondering which name is best?
> 
> Bentley
> Walter (Walt for short)
> Beau


Walter!!! I love it when dogs have old man names LOL


----------

